# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Verslaafd aan coca cola

## afra1213

Ik weet in mijn omgeving dat er verschillende verlaafd zijn aan cola

ik wil jullie hiervoor waarschuwen:

Slecht zien door coca cola te drinken
Eens per 14 dagen trok het licht in een van mijn ogen weg en zag ik wazig 
Twee jaar gelopen bij oogarts, deze gaf uiteindelijk maar bloedverdunners 
omdat hij niets kon vinden en dacht dat de aders naar de ogen 
verstopt waren. Tot dat iemand vertelde dat cola light en ook gewone 
cola de alvleesklier erg aantasten, met name bij mensen met een van 
nature zwakke alvleesklier. De alvleesklier geeft een reactie op de ogen. 
Na totaal gestopt te zijn met de cola te drinken was het probleem na 
3 maanden geheel genezen en is niet meer teruggekomen. Ik heb het vermoeden dat o.a. aspartaam de problemen veroorzaakte. 

Tweede ervaring met cola: 
mijn neefje, van 14 jaar had al twee jaar rode vlekken op een van zijn benen. De dermataloog kon dit met zalfjes niet al 2 jaar niet verhelpen. 
Dit kwam uiteindelijk ook van de alvleesklier en het cola drinken. 
Na dat mijn neefje hiermee gestopt was, verdween dit probleem na 4 weken. 
Ijs-thee is ook zeer slecht voor de alvleesklier net als chips. 
Mensen stop alstublieft met cola drinken, dit is gewoon vergif 
voor de mens !

----------


## RobbeVD

Cola = poison!

----------


## Flogiston

Cola is nu niet bepaald het meest gezonde drankje. Er zit veel suiker en veel fosforzuur in. Suiker tast het gebit aan en maakt dik. Fosforzuur tast het gebit aan.

Maar om het nu 'poison' te noemen...

----------

